# Purple skin?



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Isn't her skin suppose to be pink? I noticed this after we were playing. Or is this normal and fine? It's not hot or anything, just purple!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It kinda looks like a bruise.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wonder if it has something to do with her recent spaying? I'd give your vet a call.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. Didn't she have the staple problem, or was that someone else?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> That's what I was thinking. Didn't she have the staple problem, or was that someone else?


That was Gucci. Sophie was spayed a month and a half ago. She's acting fine, I touched the area on the inside of her legs and it didn't bug her, it isn't hot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> That was Gucci. Sophie was spayed a month and a half ago. She's acting fine, I touched the area on the inside of her legs and it didn't bug her, it isn't hot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Has it always been purple or is this new?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Most probably it's just pigmentation but I'd see the vet just in case. I know many diseases can cause discoloration of skin in dogs, so it will be good for your vet to rule all that out. 

I really don't see it being too dark from the picture but you are the best judge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

It's not really dark, maybe it's just the lighting? Because now her legs look fine


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Quit scaring us Ashley!! LOL


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it has something to do with circulation... Grace gets blue/purple skin like that randomly. Maybe she kinked something while playing...who knows.

I do know it goes away 

But if it worries you, take her in


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sheesh, people always think the worst in their comments. Drives me crazy. I don't get why people think it looks bruised or anything.

It's normal, just pigmentation. It's a milder form of the "cow spots" they can get. Also, their skin is so thin that normal blood vessels etc show through and make the area look purpleish.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It doesn't look bad, but if one is uncertain a quick vet call puts the mind at rest.

The only real concern to watch for is w/bruising or petechiae--which is more like little red or purple dots (bumps) on the skin which could indicate a more serious cause. In that case it is wise to also check the inside of the mouth to see if there might be purple or red around the gums. If that happens definitely see a vet and soon.


----------

